# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquarama 2015 - Exclusive unofficial Preview

## barmby

Hi everyone, I am just grateful that we have another Aquarama. Here you go:





*Aquarist Chamber*






Wide range of Apistogramma on offer!! 




















They are from Italy. Strong product. Look at the crystal clear coral reef tank


Shadow's pet event

----------


## barmby

Again:

Poor picture do not do justice to this Apistogramma Elizabethae !!!
















Amtra is my first fertilizer when I started planted tank. Quite potent : ) 




This is not dog food! 















There are one million cardinal tetra in this booth. Please count if you do not believe me!! : )

----------


## kennethc

oh i have some photos to contribute haha
DSC_0822.jpgDSC_0816.jpgDSC_0814.jpgDSC_0813.jpgDSC_0811.jpg

----------


## barmby

Again and Again 

Back to the competition arena- 






L333 and without doubt... the champion among the Hypancistrus






















The tank is by Dennerle engineers if I am correct 










Say thanks if you like it : )

I hope tomorrow there are more luck with the planted tanks which are getting to settle

----------


## kennethc

DSC_0839.jpgDSC_0838.jpg

----------


## furyprix

Just curious, would it be a good place and time to shop for some equipments? Lights canisters etc.

----------


## popimac

Thanks barmby!

----------


## Shadow

Thanks Barmby, is it open for public tomorrow?

----------


## 14litre

Thank you!  More, please. It's never enough.

----------


## 14litre

The Aquael turbo filter is interesting. Didn't know there was such product where you get ti have an additional hook to "hang" it. This might be useful if the suction cup failed to stick. 

It happened to a couple internal filters that i bought as in the suction cup did not stick well. After that i was looking for hang on filter but not with waterfall outflow. 

I would have tried this product if i get to know it earlier.

----------


## BFG

> Thanks Barmby, is it open for public tomorrow?


As usual, Saturday half day open to public while Sunday is catered to the public the whole day.

----------


## Allesgut

Barmby,
thank you for great posting! Very beautiful and interesting.

----------


## Allesgut

I wonder if those crazy bottom-shaped tanks from Aquael booth - are they for sale or just a booth decoration part?
I couldn't find such tanks in Aquael site. Looks pretty good.

----------


## MCE

> I wonder if those crazy bottom-shaped tanks from Aquael booth - are they for sale or just a booth decoration part?
> I couldn't find such tanks in Aquael site. Looks pretty good.


I spoke to Aquael AP Director at their booth, he said Aquael products shipment will arrive S'pore next week. Rainbow Aquarium in Sungei Tengah is their local distributor. Attachment 48764


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Phillipians

Wow! Looks like a fantastic place to source for new equipment. Will definitely visit the Dennerle Booth

----------


## Ken_ng

Thank you!

----------


## Trichopsis

Thanks for the photos!

----------


## 14litre

> I spoke to Aquael AP Director at their booth, he said Aquael products shipment will arrive S'pore next week. Rainbow Aquarium in Sungei Tengah is their local distributor. Attachment 48764
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the information.

----------


## limz_777

> I spoke to Aquael AP Director at their booth, he said Aquael products shipment will arrive S'pore next week. Rainbow Aquarium in Sungei Tengah is their local distributor. Attachment 48764
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only rainbow ? abit far

----------


## BFG

> only rainbow ? abit far


Whichever lfs stocking Rainbow product might carry the other item if there are demand for it.

----------


## Tony

Thanks for the beautiful photos and coverage of the event Barmby.

----------


## barmby

Managed to get a good shot

----------


## barmby

apistogramma jurua emerald


apistogramma jurua emerald angry version


apistogramma gibbiceps

----------


## barmby

Again , Again and Again

----------


## barmby

Again x 4

----------


## barmby



----------


## 14litre

Thank you!

----------


## 14litre

That prodibio and apump are interesting.

----------


## slikpizz

Does qian hu hv gifts from newspaper cut-out as per previous year?

----------


## Shadow

They have gift but not sure if same as last aquarama or not. Only for 1st 100

----------


## skytan

> They have gift but not sure if same as last aquarama or not. Only for 1st 100


Don't think so ,was there today but got a OF Betta Flora (betta tank) with a simple quiz for the kids.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6xeJPqGI0

----------


## Jimmy

Cool product

----------


## Shadow

> Don't think so ,was there today but got a OF Betta Flora (betta tank) with a simple quiz for the kids.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6xeJPqGI0


The change? Because the newspaper cut said the first 100

----------


## skytan

> The change? Because the newspaper cut said the first 100


oh didn't know there is a article of the freebie.
. Probably already all given out ler. So when I reach zero sign of it.


But that product seems interesting.

----------


## barmby

Again x6

----------


## barmby

Last already...



















I can't help and went back for more.. my favourite Apistogramma.. Shadow keep leh and go competition!! with them in it


apistogramma agassizii tefe (non pearl I think)

----------


## Allesgut

thanks again, don't stop!  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

Cannot lah, Apisto guaranty will hunt my shrimp  :Opps:

----------

